

Intro to Mobile App Development – Today at 6 PM - startacompany
http://www.startupsaturdays.net/event/learn-to-make-android-apps-in-san-francisco/

======
startacompany
If you are looking to learn how to make a Mobile Application then this is a
great class. It covers multiple SDKs for mobile development. No prior
programming knowledge or experience required.

